

Tesla Motors Revenues Drop by 1/3, Creating a $34.9 Million Loss in Q3 - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/11/tesla-motors-2010-q3-34-point-9-million-loss.php

======
davidj
Thats the moral dilemma with government bailouts, once you receive free money
from the government an organization has absolutely no incentive to be
efficient and respond to the demands of the market place. The results are
products that are to expensive, products that nobody wants, inefficient
manufacturing and employee, distortion of the free market place, and incentive
to not make a profit in hopes of getting another bailout which creates a
negative feedback loop that self-destructs a company.

